# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  B Harfiyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe İsimler

## veli

Babır 
Babur 
Baçara 
Baççayman 
Baçman 
Badabul 
Badruk 
Badur 
Bağa 
Bağaalp 
Bağaışbara 
Bağan 
Bağaşatulu 
Bağatarkan 
Bağatengrikağan 
Bağatur 
Bağaturçigşi 
Bağaturgerey 
Bağaturipi 
Bağatursepi 
Bağış* 
Bağtaş 
Bakağul 
Bakır 
Bakırsokum 
Baksı 
Bakşı 
Balaban 
Balaka 
Balakatay 
Balamır 
Balçar 
Baldu 
Balkık 
Balta 
Baltacı 
Baltar 
Baltır 
Baltur 
Bamsı 
Bangu 
Barak 
Baraktöre 
Baran 
Barbeğ 
Barboğa 
Barbol 
Barbulsun  
Barça* 
Barçadoğdu 
Barçadoğmuş 
Barçadurdu 
Barçadurmuş 
Barçan 
Barçatoyun 
Bardıbay 
Bargan 
Barımtay 
Barın 
Barkan 
Barkdoğdu 
Barkdoğmuş 
Barkdurdu 
Barkdurmuş 
Barkın 
Barlas 
Barlıbay 
Barmaklak 
Barmaklı 
Barman 
Bars* 
Barsbeğ 
Barsboğa 
Barsgan 
Barskan 
Barsurungu 
Bartu 
Basademir 
Basan 
Basanyalavaç 
Basar 
Basat 
Baskın 
Basmıl 
Bastı 
Bastuğrul 
Basu 
Basut 
Başak* 
Başbuğ 
Başçı 
Başgan 
Başkırt 
Başkurt 
Baştar 
Batrak* 
Batu 
Batuk 
Batur 
Baturalp 
Bay 
Bayançar 
Bayankağan 
Bayat 
Bayazıt 
Baybars 
Baybayık* 
Baybiçen 
Bayboğa 
Baybora 
Baybüre 
Baydar 
Baydemir 
Baydur 
Bayık 
Bayınçur 
Bayındır 
Baykal* 
Baykara 
Baykoca 
Baykuzu 
Baymünke 
Bayna 
Baynal 
Baypüre 
Bayrı 
Bayraç 
Bayrak* 
Bayram 
Bayrın 
Bayruk 
Baysungur 
Baytara 
Baytaş 
Bayunçur 
Bayur 
Bayurku 
Bayutmuş 
Bayuttu 
Bazır 
Beçeapa 
Beçkem 
Beğ 
Beğarslan 
Beğbars 
Beğbilgeçikşin 
Beğboğa 
Beğçur 
Beğdemir 
Beğdilli 
Beğdurmuş 
Beğkulu 
Beğtaş 
Beğtegin 
Beğtüzün 
Begi 
Begil 
Begine 
Begitutuk 
Beglen 
Begni 
Bek 
Bekazıl 
Bekbekeç 
Bekeç 
Bekeçarslan 
Bekeçarslantegin 
Bekeçtegin 
Beker 
Beklemiş 
Bektür 
Belçir 
Belek* 
Belgi* 
Belgüc* 
Beltir 
Bengi* 
Bengü* 
Benlidemir 
Berdibeğ 
Berendey 
Bergü* 
Berginsenge 
Berk 
Berke 
Berkiş 
Berkyaruk 
Bermek 
Besentegin 
Betemir 
Beyizçi 
Beyrek 
Beyrem 
Bıçkı 
Bıçkıcı 
Bıdın 
Bıtaybıkı 
Bıtrı 
Biçek 
Bilge* 
Bilgebayunçur 
Bilgebeğ 
Bilgeçikşin 
Bilgeışbara 
Bilgeışbaratamgan 
Bilgekağan 
Bilgekan 
Bilgekutluk 
Bilgekülüçur 
Bilgetaçam 
Bilgetamgacı 
Bilgetardu 
Bilgetegin 
Bilgetonyukuk 
Bilgez 
Bilgiç 
Bilgin 
Bilig 
Biligköngülsengün 
Bilik 
Binbeği 
Bindir 
Boğa 
Boğaç 
Boğaçuk 
Boldaz 
Bolmuş 
Bolsun 
Bolun 
Boncuk* 
Bongul 
Bongulboğa 
Bora 
Boran 
Borçul 
Borlukçu 
Bornak 
Boyan 
Boyankulu 
Boylabağa 
Boylabağatarkan 
Boylakutlutarkan 
Bozan 
Bozbörü* 
Bozdoğan 
Bozkurt* 
Bozkuş 
Bozok 
Bögde* 
Böge 
Bögü 
Bökde* 
Böke 
Bölen 
Bölükbaşı 
Bönek 
Bönge 
Börü* 
Börübars 
Börüsengün 
Börteçine 
Buçan 
Buçur 
Budağ 
Budak 
Budunlu 
Buğday* 
Buğra 
Buğrakarakağan 
Bukak 
Bukaktutuk 
Bulaçapan 
Bulak 
Bulan 
Buldur 
Bulgak 
Bulmaz 
Bulmuş 
Buluç 
Buluğ* 
Buluk 
Buluş* 
Bulut 
Bumın 
Bunsuz* 
Burçak* 
Burguçan 
Burkay 
Burslan 
Burulday 
Burulgu 
Burunduk 
Buşulgan 
Butak 
Butuk 
Buyan 
Buyançuk 
Buyandemir 
Buyankara 
Buyat 
Buyraç 
Buyruç 
Buyruk 
Buzaç 
Buzaçtutuk 
Büdüs 
Büdüstudun 
Bügü* 
Bügdüz 
Bügdüzemen 
Büge 
Büğübilge 
Bükdüz 
Büke 
Bükebuyraç 
Bükebuyruç 
Bükey 
Büktegin 
Büküşboğa 
Bümen 
Bünül 
Büre 
Bürgüt 
Bürkek 
Bürküt 
Bürlük

----------

